# Graffiti-ing Nerite?



## joeinlondon (22 Oct 2008)

Has anyone had any experience of a zebra nerite (or similar species) leaving little white blobs all over the place?  In the previous incarnation of my tank I picked one up and within a few days these blobs appeared, and stopped appearing when the snail was removed.

I don't have any pictures I'm afraid but the blobs were about 2-3mm across, rounded, oval, and a sort of transluscent to opaque white.  They are very difficult to remove - in fact the tank in question, half a year on and with a complete strip-down in between, still has a few on the back glass that I didn't get off completely.

I'd like to add a nerite to a different tank but am worried about similar vandalism.  Were these blobs its faeces?  Its eggs (unlikely in a soft-water tank I would have thought)?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Joecoral (22 Oct 2008)

sounds like eggs to me


----------



## joeinlondon (22 Oct 2008)

So if it lays eggs in your tank you're Kilroy Silked - 'cos they won't hatch and just calcify into eyesores perhaps...


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Oct 2008)

Sounds a lot like limpet snails which appear from nowhere in my tank every now and again for a week or two before disappearing as quickly as they appeared!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... n%26sa%3DG

AC


----------



## joeinlondon (22 Oct 2008)

Yeah that's them!  Thanks Andy.

And to nerites eveyrwhere, I apologise for my terrible slander.

But these limpets - are they immobile?  Do I just leave them to it (if they re-appear) or try to remove them?

I don't mind them being in there as long as they are harmless, and won't be a permanent stationary feature!


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Oct 2008)

Just for your interest get a dry wipe or permanent marker and put a dot where the 'limpet' is.  come back in an hour and you will see the 'limpets' have moved.  they are actually snails.

Nothing to worry about.  Apparently they are a snail that only lives in very good freshwater conditions.  Mine were there for about a month and then just disappeared!!!  I assume my water didn't take a sudden nosedive in quality so they must just appear and then disappear for the same strange reason.

No idea where they came from.  Maybe a plant, maybe the tap.  Who knows?

I would just leave them there and curse them for ruining your photographs and they should disappear by themselves.

AC


----------

